# Report 04/10



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Headed to the Russian freighter... bailed on that. Around 3 miles out the fog was too dense. Headed to the oops and found 40 ft of vis all the way down. Approx. 40 red snapper, lotsa sheepies, and a few small trigger. Bottom temp 67.
Tex Edwards- vis was murky on the top 40 ft, vis was 25 ft at depth. By far the largest spade fish I have ever seen, and they were EVERYWHERE! A few small RS. The fog never let up. Seas started @ 1-2 and stayed about that (went from rollers to mild chop). Bagged some sheeps and trigger. New boat did well. Just about time to head further south.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds fun. Thanks for the report!


----------

